
Mocket: socket mock framework (HTTPretty-ish with Py2/3 support) - mindflayer
https://github.com/mocketize/python-mocket
======
mindflayer
Question from one of the authors (me): do you see the lack of HTTPS support
(in the provided HTTP mock) as a problem?

